# Warning/Rule signs in your haunt



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I really want one of these but need some ideas. I know a lot of you have been doing this for years and have come up with some good ones. Nice ways of saying "don't touch anything!" Please post pictures or share ideas if you have a good one. I'd really appreciate the help...


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

YA good thread.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I made this sign last year and had the creature next to the fence holding it. Noone knew if he was real or fake so it worked out great. I'm planning on redoing it this year but it worked fine last year. 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trish...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trishaanne45/my_photos

It was nothing fancy but it got the point across.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is on my short list this year. I'm planning a large foam tombstone with a list of "Castle Rules"
No running or pushing,
No touching anything or anyone
No foul language
No costume; no candy
Try and make it out alive

or something to that effect.

We have people lined up as we only allow small groups through at a time so everyone will have time to read the rules.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ours is on the self lit headstone held by the floating reaper. It simply says, Enter at your own risk, Touch nothing and nothing will touch you.>>>>>>>>>
http://terroronbeechwood.com/index.php?pr=20058


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

i am going to make a sign this yr.
Notice
we are not responsible for your own stupidity!
if you get drunk and fall down stay there.

haha just kidding but i will be posting something to that effect not sure what yet.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I printed up some signs on 8.5x10 paper in Microsoft Word that stated "TOUCH NOTHING AND NOTHING WILL TOUCH YOU!". I used a font that looked like dripping blood and printed it red. I'll see if I can find the font again and post it.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

this idea would be great for a entrace/rules sign

http://www.hauntershangout.com/graphics/projects/scarecrow/finished.jpg


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

tcarter, that is a great sign, WOW. Vlad I love yours... now to add Something else to my list of stuff to do. aaarrrrrggggg


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

How about 

-"your haunt name" is an enclosed, dark and unpredictable, theatrical environment with live actors and sometimes graphic scenes. Though all is done in the spirit of Halloween, it may not be suitable for young children or those with heart conditions. 
-No butts in line.
-No running inside.
-No smoking.
-Touch nothing. Nothing will touch you.
-Go as many times as you want.
-Comment sheet and pen on front wall.
-Hold on to lose parts of clothing to costume. No gaurantee that your lossed princess wand or ninja sword will be found.
-Sorry, no candy - Were the trick
-Enter at your own risk
-Have fun


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a pretty large sign that says:

"Absolutely NO
Touching,
Running
or Pushing

This means you!"

Its carved into 1" foam and pretty well lit. The Moms always seem to enjoy pointing it out to their kids, "Now Johnny, see the sign? It says no... ok?" 
Even so, we still have to be vigilant with the touchy-feelies. I've had to ask a few people to leave over the years for a violation. Usually by saying "OK, see you next year!" or "Hey, thanks for coming out, have a safe Halloween!" when I really want to say "Hey can't you people read?" or "I've already asked you not to touch things 3 times... goodbye and do your talking while you're walking..."
hehe


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I guess I need to add a rules sign to the growing list of things I would have liked to get done in the next week.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

I"m sorry, I am FAR from the grammer police, but it's Lost not lossed. 

LOL I'm really sorry!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I dont have a walk through, just a huge yard dispaly. This is the only sign I have wich I just got made.


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Remember to include "theatrical fog in use"


----------



## Spike_Mangler (Oct 15, 2006)

This is the sign that I am using
http://members.cox.net/mangler_x/Halloween/halloweenposter_03.gif


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

here are 2 of my signs:


















BTW Suzie, the word is *Grammar*.

Also Johnny, its spelled trespas*S*ing.

lol!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That brings up a point that important words could be misspelled intentionally to attract attention, like marquees on restaurants or even where they put a letter up backwards. I can't think of an example off-hand but you always drive by those signs and say, "How stupid, they can't spell." and maybe they can't, but most of the time it attracted your attention so it did its job. On the other hand, those signs are advertising and these are rules so maybe that's not a good idea. (They're more like guidelines LOL). But how many people actually stop to read any rules? Sometimes it's an open invitation to defy them. But I guess it's better to have a sign than not. I don't think kids or adults are necessarily the culprits, it's those damn teens. Prior to seeing this thread, I had the same thoughts last year as teens were smashing pumpkins after T-o-T up and down the street. With an evil glare, "Pick that up and you'll be digging it out of your a**" is what I was thinking!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

This is seriously old thread, but I'm ressurecting it anyway. I've got to finish my rules sign this year, and I'm struggling with which ones are the most important.

So far I've got:

Warning!

The Spider's Lair is dark and shocking! 
We have fog, strobes, and dead men walking.

No Smoking, Drinking, Pushing, and don't run.
We're all here to have some clean, safe fun.

Don't touch the critters, and they won't touch you.
Touch them? You might end up in witches brew.

If you want to see it, but not be scared,
just yell, "CHICKEN!" and we'll take care.

ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!

NOT EVERTHING COMES OUT ALIVE!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Boysinboo, I like the rules rhyme.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You might say something about parents keeping track of their kids, but I don' know to make it rhyme. ?????

Parents, make sure you watch your kids.
You'd hate to lose them in the skids.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

What about:

Kids under 6, 7 or ATE must be accompanied by Mom or Pop.
If you lose track of your little goblin, they could be next years' prop!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Updated:

Warning!

The Spider's Lair is dark and shocking! 
We have fog, strobes, and dead men walking. 

No Smoking, Drinking, Pushing, and don't run.
We're all here to have some clean, safe fun.

Don't touch the critters, and they won't touch you.
Touch them? You might end up in witches brew.

Kids under 6, 7 and ATE must be accompanied by Mom or Pop.
If you lose track of your little goblin, they could be next years' prop!

If you want to see it, but not be scared,
just yell, "CHICKEN!" and we'll take care.

ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!

NOT EVERTHING COMES OUT ALIVE!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That sounds great.


----------

